# Lord Grimley is now on facebook



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Wanted to let everyone know we are now finally on facebook. Make sure to add us so you can see the latest products and keep up to date with the goons.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafayette-LA/Lord-Grimleys-Manor/124057730942053


----------

